# Chautauqua 1-19



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I took a day off and headed out for a day trip to Chautauqua Lake in NY. There is reasonable ice (3-4" clear with 4-6" white on top) in areas of Long Point, Burtis Bay, and parts of Mayville from what I hear from the locals. A buddy fished Burts bay in 8fow, and I fished on the flat northeast of the launch 28 fow off Long Point with similar results. I started around 8am and was off the ice by 2pm with a limit of 50 perch averaging 9-10"  Sure beats the hell out of mosquito dinks. Buckshot jig tipped with a minnow head worked the best for me.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

How much was a NY fishing liscenes?......Congrats on the nice day


----------



## catchin'limits (Feb 26, 2009)

We are going over the first weekend in Feb. and looking forward to it. Where did you get your minnows. Congrats on doing well!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

General said:


> How much was a NY fishing liscenes?......Congrats on the nice day


$70 non-resident annual or $35 for a 7 day or $15 for a 1 day.....

Hope this warm spell doesn't hurt the ice up there too much!!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

how far of a drive is it to there from cleveland area. thanks


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

2 hours 40 mins from cleveland according to mapquest


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Doesn't sound like a bad day at all. There are a couple f youtube videos of people just smacking the heck out of the perch.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. Catchin limits - I either get bait at hogan's hut or happy hooker..both are on 394...hogans has more food and snacks, hooker has more tackle and gear.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Lightman.. Is there still a Bait Place just south of 86 (17) Used to be called the bait pond...That is where I used to get my bait...May not be in business anymore...Stopped at Hogan's Hut but that was mainly for food...Always came home with fish from up there..fished soft water.....JIM....CL....P.S Used to put in at Prendergast Ramp and head south there was a big weed bed ..Caught big perch till I would get tired of catching fish if you would belive...


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

just perchy said:


> 2 hours 40 mins from cleveland according to mapquest


mapquest always overestimates, from solon (just outside cleveland) its just under 2 hours drive.
kast


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Crappie Lover - good stuff. I've never been out there in the soft season. That bait shop may be there but I'm not sure. I've always been happy with Hogan's hut as far as bait goes, they offer two sizes of emeralds and waxies as well..I wish the bait shops around mosquito or elsewhere had shiners and not just creek chubs. It's a tradeoff - if you want to get snacks for your day, some shiners and some cannisters for your heater - hogan's is fine. If you want to more of a full tackle shop with no food, visit the hooker


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

That lake is great !!!! Had a great time catching 100 perch between the little lady and I, 2 day total between us. LIGHTMAN you the man, thank you bud for your help and info on the lake. Also fished longpoint, just about everyone we talked to was catching fish. Was well worth our 4 hour drive and will be going back soon.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hiddenlake, glad my numbers and program worked out for you and you had such a fun time 

I hit a different spot on Chautauqua yesterday with wannabitawerm and we absolutely smashed them. We had our two man limit of 100 nice perch and were off the lake by 3pm..good times.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks great. If we can not get on Erie next weekend my friend and I are going hit Chatauqua. Any info you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Grizz, try Long Point state park and you will find a perch bite for sure, with a short walk to good depths. If you are interested in gills and crappies go to the south end of the lake to Burtis bay. Good luck


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Man that was a blast. Thanks again Dave for the trip. We will do it again for sure. May even have to skip out on the skeeter tourney. We'll see.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Dave, my girlfriend loves ice fishing now, thanks buddy, lol


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking pile of Perch..A lot of good eating there...I never had the oppertunity to Ice Fish Chautauqua but used to go up just about every weekend during the soft water season...Never was dissapointed always came home with fish...Loved night trolling for walleye's ..Never forget it One night me and my buddy limited out in 1hr. and 15 min....They know how to keep that lake alive and well....A lot of nice Musky up there as well...JIM....CL....


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

We hit Chautaugua from 2-4 thru 2-6 and it was a blast. Once we found the right area the 7 of us limited out on nice perch by late afternoon everyday. Our best spot was off of the Institute in 48 ft of water in front of the bell tower. It was a perfect area as there is plenty of parking and a very short walk. Small pimples and buckshots with minnow heads worked the best. Awesome time and lake


----------



## Porchmaster (May 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if any walleye are being caught? Thinking about giving it a try this weekend. Thanks


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Porchmaster - some people are pulling a couple here and there, but the spots are very hush hush...you'd probably have better luck at the buoy line at mosquito if tryin for eyes


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice pics Dave. If Ice season lasts a while more I may have to go up there afterall.


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I am heading to Chautauqua Sunday and Monday. I will post when I get back. Any suggestions where to stay Sunday night will be appreciated along with any recent reports. If you are going up PM me and I'll get you my cell #.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Grizz, we stayed at the DAYS INN in erie pennsylvania, only 1/2 hour from the lake, 1st night we stayed at red roof, didn't like that place. Fished off longpoint state park in 40' of water, used buckshot spoon with whole minnows, bite was very good. Coming up tuesday so let me know how you did.

Tim


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Grizz said:


> Well I am heading to Chautauqua Sunday and Monday. I will post when I get back. Any suggestions where to stay Sunday night will be appreciated along with any recent reports. If you are going up PM me and I'll get you my cell #.


I'm heading there Monday for the day too. I hope they're still hungry!


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Fished long point again yesterday, 3 of us ended up with 101 perch. Fish were slower and smaller than previous week. Buckshot and minnows took most fish. Not many people out there. Wanna thank you all for all your posts on this lake, was nice catching some quality fish.


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Fished Pendergast(32 fow) Sat. and Sun. with Porchmaster, Steelmagoo and Outlaw Mike. Killed the perch and iced a Musky also. Perch went in spurts and the SMALLEST jigging rap and a deadstick tiny jig with minnow heads were the ticket. Ice was at least 10".


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone going Wednesday/ Thursday?
Steve


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Were back. Off the lake before the worst of the storm hit. Caught our limits of perch. Fished the Bell Tower, short walk. Lots of fish.


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Three of us are going Monday and Tuesday and any help would be appreciated. Do you know of any good places to stay.

Thanks, Bernie


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

BERNIE

Coming from toledo we stayed in erie penn. Several choices there but dont recommend the red roof inn. Actually the best was quality inn, they had a free hot breakfast and was only $50 for 3 of us. Was only 40 minutes away from lake. I noticed a DAYS INN along I-86 not far from lake tho. Looked like a real nice place, not sure on the cost tho and parking lot looked empty, lol.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

hiddenlake,
you say 50.00 for the 3 of you - is that 50.00 each, or the room cost 150.00 for the night and the 3 of you split it?
thanks
EE


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

$50 for all of us, been in the area a few times and I'm sure it was quailty inn, it's right next to super 8 motel, south side of I-90, cant miss it, they also had a bar there


----------

